# Thoughts on a Burton Juice Wagon as a pow board?



## Stinky Ninja (Sep 12, 2012)

I have a charlie slasher and my friend who has more money then me is looking into the Burton Juice Wagon. What are you thoughts on this board as his main powder quiver board?:huh:


----------



## cd21 (Nov 25, 2012)

Stinky Ninja said:


> I have a charlie slasher and my friend who has more money then me is looking into the Burton Juice Wagon. What are you thoughts on this board as his main powder quiver board?:huh:


If he has the money I'd recommend this
Family Tree Cheetah Snowboard | Burton Snowboards
that is if he wants to stick with the family tree


----------



## Supra (Jan 11, 2012)

ummm, the juice wagon IS part of the family tree line.

Anyways, the juice wagon would be good as a pow board, overlapping into nearly a do-it-all board. 12mm of taper with a camber profile will mean it will behave like a regular board with better float. It's designed by stephan maurer so I have high hopes for it.


----------



## Stinky Ninja (Sep 12, 2012)

Thanks for comments, that is a sick video!:thumbsup:


----------



## cd21 (Nov 25, 2012)

Supra said:


> ummm, the juice wagon IS part of the family tree line.
> 
> Anyways, the juice wagon would be good as a pow board, overlapping into nearly a do-it-all board. 12mm of taper with a camber profile will mean it will behave like a regular board with better float. It's designed by stephan maurer so I have high hopes for it.


sick videoIf you read my post it says "stick with the family tree line"... as in if he wants to buy a board that is still in the family tree line. 
nice try though:eusa_clap:


----------



## Supra (Jan 11, 2012)

so, why would you recommend the cheetah over the juice wagon?

you're right about my reading fail re: family tree


----------



## cd21 (Nov 25, 2012)

Supra said:


> so, why would you recommend the cheetah over the juice wagon?


I'm so confused:dizzy:...
What I'm trying to say is that I like the cheetah better for an all around pow board...it reminds me of the fish


----------



## Supra (Jan 11, 2012)

which part reminds you of the fish?


----------



## Stinky Ninja (Sep 12, 2012)

Supra I know this is kind of off topic what do you think is a better pow board Charile or juice?


----------



## cd21 (Nov 25, 2012)

Supra said:


> which part reminds you of the fish?


Although the flexes are different(Fish:S-rocker, Cheetah:Traditional Camber) and the cheetah has less taper, they are both great deep powder boards, both really fast, both directional (obviously), I know the cheetah is heavy but I don't know about the 2013 fish, probably is. The flex is going to be about the same, the cheetah will be a little more stiff. There both gonna suck at the park. Lastly the cheetahs turn initiation is gonna be easier.


----------



## Supra (Jan 11, 2012)

Stinky Ninja said:


> Supra I know this is kind of off topic what do you think is a better pow board Charile or juice?


Charlie will have more float, juice wagon will be more aggressive. In critical terrain I'd rather have the juice wagon. Powdery resort day? prob the charlie for max float.


----------



## Supra (Jan 11, 2012)

cd21 said:


> Although the flexes are different(Fish:S-rocker, Cheetah:Traditional Camber) and the cheetah has less taper, they are both great deep powder boards, both really fast, both directional (obviously), I know the cheetah is heavy but I don't know about the 2013 fish, probably is. The flex is going to be about the same, the cheetah will be a little more stiff. There both gonna suck at the park. Lastly the cheetahs turn initiation is gonna be easier.


wow. 
Have you ridden the fish and/or the Cheetah? If you say yes, I will be very surprised.


----------



## cd21 (Nov 25, 2012)

Supra said:


> wow.
> Have you ridden the fish and/or the Cheetah? If you say yes, I will be very surprised.


These are all estimates from friends talking about the boards, I have ridden the older fish. Why are these guesses so hard to believe?


----------

